# Tenrec Prices



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi, I have been looking for a tenrec available for a while now, and I may have finally found one but because I have never seen one for sale I am not sure how much they normally go for. So I just wanted to see if there is any one who knows how much they normally sell for? And what would be a reasonable price to pay for one?

Thanks for any replies


----------



## jelly (Feb 3, 2015)

I paid 190 each for mine 5 years ago.


----------



## coys1983 (Nov 26, 2012)

Anywhere between £120 and £150


----------



## cornyserpents (Nov 7, 2006)

dont buy one, they stink!


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

I don't think tenrecs are that bad. Hedgehogs stink a lot more compared to tenrecs. I'm just trying to find one but they don't come up very often


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

They dont stink ,maybe if you dont bother to clean out like any animal

Between £100 - £150


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2010)

Price depends on the species of Tenrec. I just paid £400 for my baby


----------



## coys1983 (Nov 26, 2012)

Lessers can be between £100 - £150
Greaters are around £300
Commons are around £400 - £500

These are the most common kept in the UK. Any other Tenrecs - Lowland, Highland etc are not commonly kept by people other than in Labs and Zoos around Europe (Germany, Switzerland) where I believe alot of research is going into them. You'll be lucky to find any Captive Bred - I believe its also illegal to import them from Madagascar but I may be wrong?


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

I have managed to find quite a few of all of the species you stated in your comment captive bred in this country luckily


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2010)

my common is cb uk


----------

